# help with Cali Connection 818 Headband sour diesel and ogiesel plz



## Qman401 (May 17, 2012)

Hi i want to know if any one has grown 818 Headband sour diesel or ogiesel an if so what u think about it what did u yield and what did u use for a set up witch one u think is better I'm looking for something that smells really strong and has a high to match the smell thanks


----------



## Qman401 (May 17, 2012)

Any one ????


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 24, 2012)

I am growing the Headband right now I am about 7 weeks into flowering no stretch at all and very dank smells just like it should..straight up sour dank....I am guessing about 3 oz on the yield but you could get more with longer veg


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 24, 2012)

I will post pics of the Headband later if you want and I dont know about Cali connection Sour diesel but I have Reserva privada Sour Diesel and she is easy to grow but just watch out for a CRAZY stretch when growing the sour diesel and she takes forever to finish. here is a pic of the Sour diesel at about 47 days flowering


----------



## kermit2692 (May 25, 2012)

cali connection is known for hermies...just a heads up


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 25, 2012)

kermit2692 said:


> cali connection is known for hermies...just a heads up


Ahhh here we go again with the hermie posts....I've grown CC femmed with no hermies hell my headband is from femmed seed and im on the third generation of clones with no hermies and clones root in 7 days literally...Cali Connection is fine with me


----------



## kermit2692 (May 26, 2012)

ok but if it didnt hermie in the first place ofcourse the clones didnt hermie as well..only way they would is if they were highly stressed..hey im just about to give a freebie seed a try so im not gonna deny them fully im just saying if the talk of the town is that they are hermie prone then they probably are and i feel its a nice thing to do to let ppl know what they MAY be getting into..just like dutch passion blueberry fems of a 5 pack i had 2 hermies and a mutant, looked online and the buzz is they hermie alot...id rather just stay away from companies that have that bad rap not worth the money.


----------



## Qman401 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot man if can post some pics I will really appreciate it also how long are you veggin 4


----------



## Illbilliv (May 26, 2012)

I started five ogiesels, they were free when I bought Larry og fems.(two hemied, one runt and died, one was killer in every way shape and form) I ended up with two different females. You have to wait another four weeks for anything else


----------



## Qman401 (May 27, 2012)

K sounds good man will really appreciate a update on the ogiesel I just ordered some from attitude I'm waiting on them to come in


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 27, 2012)

I vegged for 21 days in hydro This pic was from about 3-4 weeks ago. I will post recent pics when I get back home tomorrow


----------



## Qman401 (May 27, 2012)

@ ganjaman87 thanks for the pic I would really if like if you update me with new ones when you get back also which do you think of a stronger smell sour diesel or the head


----------



## ganjaman87 (May 28, 2012)

Qman401 said:


> @ ganjaman87 thanks for the pic I would really if like if you update me with new ones when you get back also which do you think of a stronger smell sour diesel or the head


 Here are some pics of the Headband that I took just now...she is almost at 8 weeks flowering. And as of now the Headband smells stronger...she is starting to lose the sour smell and and is smelling like straight up diesel now..super dank


----------



## Qman401 (May 30, 2012)

Wow that looks amazing plz let me kno what u think about the way it smokes when you can


----------



## 818 headband (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys not sure if anyone is still doin the 818 headband but if so I've had a few difficultys with them myself. I have done 3 different rotations of headband from cali connection and this time i bought a reg pack and got 2 males out of the batch. But 5 weeks into flower a hermie popped out of the bunch and I didn't catch it in time and it fucked up my hole crop. I didn't realize cali connection was having these problems or I myself would not have got them. No lies I love the strain but the for the money we spend we should not have to pay for there fuckups.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 10, 2012)

818 am i to understand correctly you say 2 males out of 10 seeds thus technically giving you what 8 females and your saying 5 weeks into flower and if hermied?


----------



## pitbull420 (Oct 11, 2012)

818 headband said:


> Hey guys not sure if anyone is still doin the 818 headband but if so I've had a few difficultys with them myself. I have done 3 different rotations of headband from cali connection and this time i bought a reg pack and got 2 males out of the batch. But 5 weeks into flower a hermie popped out of the bunch and I didn't catch it in time and it fucked up my hole crop. I didn't realize cali connection was having these problems or I myself would not have got them. No lies I love the strain but the for the money we spend we should not have to pay for there fuckups.


Had the same thing happen with one of my 818's but thankfully I caught it in time before it pollinated the rest of the garden. 1 hermie out of the four 818's I had going's not bad at all. Not to mention its some of the dankest shit I've ever smoked. Got two more vegging now along with the rest of my CC mixed pack seeds I got with my order. All and all I have to say I'm very satisfied with my CC beans.


----------



## Swerve (Oct 12, 2012)

im still confused so 2 males from an 818 pack hermied


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 12, 2012)

sounds like the 2 males were culled and at 5 weeks 1 of the 8 girls flipped.


----------



## oceansider (Oct 31, 2012)

I just had a CC Julius Ceaser hermie and destroy all of my beautiful crop with seeds..... Your shotty genetics strike again bro thanks bunches swerve for releasing these demons out into the world. Our of my pack of ten I got one female or thought it was and it was a freaking herm dude no bueno super disapointed 6 males 4 herms . I also have your Blackwater had 3 females 2 herms 3 male and 2 didnt sprout out of 10. 1 turns purple none smell anything like an og but they are stable. I have a 6 pack of 818 fem seeds that I just popped and I am half tempted just to trash it to make room for more Grape Stomper Bx2 that I haven't heard were unstable 360 dollars wasted on your genetics not to mention 4k watts worth of meds. Cheers to the CC my hero's


----------



## givememeganja (Oct 31, 2012)

wow alot of hermi reports again.


----------



## skuba (Oct 31, 2012)

I thought chemdawg line was hermie prone anyway

and i smoiked the ogiesel, pretty dank


----------



## oceansider (Oct 31, 2012)

givememeganja said:


> wow alot of hermi reports again.



just to be clear the packs were purchased last fall and sprouted this year.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2012)

givememeganja said:


> wow alot of hermi reports again.


2 is not a lot more. 
I would go on a limb and say that most reports will be negative. People are less compelled to go on and on about any thing good and if they do they are fanboys etc.
It's a no win!
OSD is fire, issues=0


----------



## Swerve (Nov 1, 2012)

oceansider how about describing your set up.. cuz its easy to blame the seed... just like its easy for me to blame the grower.... so your saying u spent 360 and didnt get an gram back? let alone an ounce or 2... and 4k watts do u test your genes or go seed to your 4k set up...? i mean you do have to test the strain before committing to a large set up.its like bringing in new genetics you have to test run then before u commit. but what would i know only been growing longer than a decade.. def give gages gear a run his is dank for sure... thats why i rep him.. 

Cheers


----------



## ziggaro (Nov 1, 2012)

Haters with 5 posts all about their "hermies" no pics and drop off never to be seen again


----------



## jayfury (Nov 1, 2012)

I run Sour Deisel and Headband.... I love them both... I picked the dankest phenos of the 6 I got of each, and kept them.... I use Advanced Nutes... The Sour D stretches about 3 X's the size, the headband almost 4 X's the size... Both nice and easy to grow. I always top, and am yeilding @ 10oz per plant with 2 under each one thousand watt light....


----------



## jayfury (Nov 1, 2012)

As far as hermies from CC, Ive never had a problem.... I DID however have some trouble germinating a few of their seeds.... DNA fucked me a few times when I ordered Fem seeds, they sent Regulars... No Hermies


----------



## beuffer420 (Nov 1, 2012)

Here we go again! I run Tahoe deadhead Julius Larry ogiesel corleone and have had no problems whatsoever from the seeds stock. All were regular seeds and are serious fire. The problems that I did run into when popping all these was created by me and resulted in the plant going into protection mode. Once I found that they were sensitive to stress it was a matter of finding there happy medium. my Larry started to hermie at week 8 and was cool anyways cuz I had a light leak from exhaust adjustment. Fixed and flawless now. I'm not saying that anyone is wrong or right I hear a lot of people say they've had probs with swerve gear on the same side tons say his gear is the shit. So please before you possibly take a bad run or mistake on your half and bash a breeder make sure it wasn't on your end. I've had so many people tell me don't run this it sucks or don't run this it hermies, only to buy a pack myself and never have any problems they describe. I can't see a breeder selling seeds knowing he's gonna f gardens up and piss people off. To me my word is much more important than it being a joke


----------



## ayd22 (Nov 6, 2012)

thats what happens when you bye reg packs muppet...you can't blame the company.


----------



## Martano666 (Nov 26, 2012)

I ran Reserva Privada's Sour Kush. It sucked. -RP's Kosher Kush was awsome with little nuggets but had major stretch in the stems. The little nuggets were quite dense and weighed a lot more than I thought they would. Very good quality smoke with a lemony flavour. Found the odd seed throughout the smoke. RP's OG Kush sucked. -Had a few herm issues but nothing major. Buds were mostly hairs, not very dense.

As for Cali Connection..... I ran Larry Og. It stretched quite a bit, but the flavour and quality of the buds was the best I have EVER seen. The buds weren't super dense, but definately visually attractive and super crystally. There was the odd seed in my finished buds, but I never actually noticed any pollen sacks during flower. I am now hooked on Cali connection. I won't run any other brands for a long time...if ever. 
I am keeping a Larry mother. I am also now running Cali's Tahoe OG, 818 Headband, and a mixed pack seed, which are ALL showing really great plant structure with no stretch and tight branching. 

I don't understand how people could bitch to the breeder about a hermie. That's fucking lame. You have to go through your packs of seeds and find the keepers. It takes time (MONTHS) and patience. You don't just order a pack of seeds and expect the genetics to be perfect in every seed. The breeders can only do so much and you have to sort through the rest of the bullshit yourself if you want a good mother plant. I've gotten hermies from all sorts of different seed companys. Some strains are more sensitive than others. I was shocked when I found out about this wave of negative comments directed specifically at Swerve and Cali connection. There are hermie seeds that are coming from ALL the breeders that I've every tried. It's up to you to find the keepers otherwise maybe you should just buy it from someone who enjoys growing and sorting through strains.


----------



## o5111 (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont normally post on here just a lurker but have to defend my mans swerves genetics. On my third 4,000 watt scrog of the most super sour huge yielding stoniest OGIESEL ever....getting 1.25 gpw yall!!!! No Hermes ever! Agreed that you have to search for a pheno but if you find bet you won't give up ever!


----------



## sensimillionaire (Dec 10, 2012)

ziggaro said:


> Haters with 5 posts all about their "hermies" no pics and drop off never to be seen again


 here is my 818 headband femenized seeds at week 4 of flowering. 4 of the six seeds i got hermied on me.


never stressed them or interupted the light cycle, all are healthy plants with big female buds already. as of now there are about 20 male flowers total (4 or 5 are opened up already) and i am going to use dutchmaster Reverse for the first time


----------



## ganjaman87 (Dec 11, 2012)

Cali Connection is by far the best genetics i've grown. I grew out the pre-98 bubba and lots of the 818 Headband...so far no other company has surpassed them....DNA OG 18 and Lemon Skunk is dank for sure, but they dont compare to the CC strains....Just my 2 cents


----------



## Swerve (Dec 11, 2012)

pull them off they look like they were low meaning it was just some small type of stress that caused it or an intial genetic tweak that worked it self out cuz the top and the rest minus the open pods are all female...


----------



## Illbilliv (Dec 11, 2012)

I bought the larry og, one threw a couPle nanners. I got a couple seeds. I sprouted them, they were/have been my keeper. Just saying.


----------



## sensimillionaire (Dec 11, 2012)

Swerve said:


> pull them off they look like they were low meaning it was just some small type of stress that caused it or an intial genetic tweak that worked it self out cuz the top and the rest minus the open pods are all female...


 thanks. what are your thoughts on dutch master reverse?


----------



## CallMeDro (Dec 18, 2012)

Can anyone post up pics & stats of their headband grows? Want to see it before I pull the trigger


----------



## biffwilcox (Mar 9, 2013)

That sucks bro same shit happen to me. I have a bunch more HB beans but sketched on popping em. I just popped some Affie, im going to keep a very close eye on them.


----------



## bish (Apr 8, 2013)

Reverse doesn't work well, BUT b vitamin products can sometimes prevent stress related herms. Thanks, I know the question was a ways back.


----------



## BeastGrow (Apr 8, 2013)

For all of you who dont know RP ogiesel is actually called Sour Kush, which used to be called Headband.


----------



## Mainguy29 (Apr 9, 2013)

Did u think that u dudes jus dnt know how to grow??i hear Hermie shit all the time and its becuz you are beginners and stress ur plant out too much..try some low stress training techniques and if u manage to fuck that up jus stop trying to grow cuz I've seen beans from over 20 companies and they hardly ever Hermie cuz of genetics..they Hermie cuz most people let there op get too hot ..everybody do your best to keep your temps down, don't over water and be careful with ur nutes and ull make everything grow jus fine ..oh yeah stop complaining and step ur game up!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 9, 2013)

Mainguy29 said:


> Did u think that u dudes jus dnt know how to grow??i hear Hermie shit all the time and its becuz you are beginners and stress ur plant out too much..try some low stress training techniques and if u manage to fuck that up jus stop trying to grow cuz I've seen beans from over 20 companies and they hardly ever Hermie cuz of genetics..they Hermie cuz most people let there op get too hot ..everybody do your best to keep your temps down, don't over water and be careful with ur nutes and ull make everything grow jus fine ..oh yeah stop complaining and step ur game up!!!


I guess you got the answer to everything huh?


----------



## Mainguy29 (Apr 15, 2013)

No billy it's basic knowledge an yes I do have the answers to everything lol but it's retards like u who fuck gear up trying to complain like its someone else's fault when u jus dnt know wut the fuk u doin..I ain't got shit to prove to u..my shit is legit EVERYTIME! My people love me and my shit is perfection every..single timeeee..no excuses jus put them racks out there and get the bet results..not my fault ur 5 plants didn't make it with ur $50 closet setup lmaoo...it's done BIG over bra don't know wtf u doin but we got it locked where I'm from..next time u wanna get wise get ur fukin weight up not ur hate up lmaoo


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Apr 15, 2013)

Easy to brag through a keyboard with no pics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 15, 2013)

Mainguy29 said:


> No billy it's basic knowledge an yes I do have the answers to everything lol but it's retards like u who fuck gear up trying to complain like its someone else's fault when u jus dnt know wut the fuk u doin..I ain't got shit to prove to u..my shit is legit EVERYTIME! My people love me and my shit is perfection every..single timeeee..no excuses jus put them racks out there and get the bet results..not my fault ur 5 plants didn't make it with ur $50 closet setup lmaoo...it's done BIG over bra don't know wtf u doin but we got it locked where I'm from..next time u wanna get wise get ur fukin weight up not ur hate up lmaoo


Lmmfao. You obviously don't know me or what I do since you say a 5 plant $50 dollar setup.. My ducting cost more than 50 lol.
You are using lingo all wrong so stop trying to talk tough.. putting racks out there? Hoping for the betresults lmao.. so you putting thousands in the streets? Lol

My avatar says it all where I'm from.


----------



## doublewig (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey swerve iam running that chem valley k fucking amazing bro and I've never been a (fanboy)


----------



## doublewig (Oct 22, 2015)

Really wanna try that 8 ball or 818 but these threads get me worked up ..All I gotta say if it's anything like that cvk damn super pleased 8 outta possible 10


----------



## ChaoticGood (Dec 1, 2016)

I don't usually chime in on these discussions because I am no expert, but I have to agree with Mainguy29 on this one even if his method of communicating is less-than-stellar.

Whenever a forum member comments on a breeder's genetics, they SHOULD absolutely post the growing conditions (grow medium and environment conditions) in their criticism. Environment is one of the hardest aspects to control when growing (at least, for me). Get your environment in order (everything as it should be) then talk about hermies and genetics. This will allow the EXPERIENCED growers to determine if the genetics are shit or if the grower is shit.

People just starting to grow need to be careful talking shit about breeders on these forums because that effects the breeders reputation and as a result, their ability to continue creating great genetics. I'm not saying Cali Connection genetics are good because I don't know (just because of this thread, I'm going to grow one of their strains to determine for myself what's up).

Unless you've had several SUCCESSFUL grows, don't comment on genetics because you don't know shit. Always remember that opinions are like ass holes, everyone has one.

With love,

ChaoticGood


----------



## Odin* (Dec 2, 2016)

Qman401 said:


> Hi i want to know if any one has grown 818 Headband sour diesel or ogiesel an if so what u think about it what did u yield and what did u use for a set up witch one u think is better I'm looking for something that smells really strong and has a high to match the smell thanks


It's all subjective. I had Ogiesel about 4 years ago. Yield, nose, smoke, would have been great to most, I ran it once. For reference, yield was on par with any average "OG Kush".


----------



## sirsmokealot710 (Jan 16, 2017)

I want to chime in about hermies and cali connection. i have been growing 818 headband, the exact same clone/cutting, for 2.5 years now. i had bonsai mother 2 years old until i replaced it. this strain hermies WHEN IT IS GROWN IMPROPERLY. that is a fact. if you are light on the nutes and change the rez out every week, and don't harvest after 9.5 weeks or so, YOU WILL NOT GET NANNERS. Even when I got tons of nanners (maybe 10 or more per plant) the harvest would still only produce maybe 4 seeds per pound. the pollen from my nanners seems to not pollinate any other pistils.

so yes, the plants will self seed, but it is due to grower stress and being a beginner. 

the product is so potent, last harvest one of the budtenders insisted on taking it into the lab for testing, and it came out 23%. i will grow this exact clone until the day i die.my headband plants get to be 9oz or more indoors in 5 gallon buckets. the strain is a winner, but you must be a good grower. good growers know how much nutrients to give, when to back off, when to change reservoirs out, and when to harvest. i've harvested headband at between 8 weeks and 11 weeks, and my yield at 8 weeks from flip is over 8oz per big plant. a good grower will also give the plants a proper fade, meaning if it's green at the end of harvest, YOU DID SOMETHING WRONG. as a desired grower for local dispensaries, I have learned what is good and what is not. when a grower says "this strain doesn't yellow much at the end" that just screams beginner to me.


----------

